# need plans for making a tillering tree



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

As you can see in my signature I am making a red oak board bow and i am just about to the tillering step and I need to make a tillering tree. I can't seem to find any plans on making a tillering tree so I thought I'd ask you guys


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't have a photo of mine to post, but I'll try to describe it as best as I can.

It's simply a 2X4 with a notch at the top to cradle the bow. There are numbered hash marks every inch to denote draw length. At the bottom is a pully, through which a rope is ran to attach to the bow string. With this I can stand back, and flex the bow to check weight and tiller without overstressing the limbs.

Of course, you need to anchor the 2X4 to a wall or something so you can pull on the rope.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are some instructions. Not the most precise, but it'll get the job done. Look under "Tillering preparations".

http://poorfolkbows.com/oak6.htm


----------



## mastin03 (Dec 21, 2009)

Heres a picture of my setup from a while back in the middle stage of tillering a r/d BBH. I generally have a clamp that secures the riser to the front block you see in front of the bow. Mine is just a 2x6 mounted to the edge of the workbench, pulley connected to the bottom of the 2x6 with the tiller rope running through it and attached to the scale to draw. One word of caution..make the background as "clean" as possible. I have cords and lines from the cinder blocks, etc, etc in the background and it makes it that much more difficult to see the bend. Lots of lines that play tricks on your eyes. Also, I usually have a 36" steel ruler attached to the face of the tree so that I can see how far I'm drawing the bow, but I don't have it in this picture for some reason....must have been just checking and noting what areas needed corrections before moving on....Hope this helps. BTW, make use of that poorfolkbows site, lots of good info for the beginner there as well as a TON of other places on the net. I'll see if I can find a few (new cpu, lost all my bookmarks ) and link to them for you.


----------

